# acpi x220



## eyebone (Oct 26, 2011)

hey folks,

I wanted to experiment with the sleep and suspend to disk mode with FreeBSD and the x220, but unsure where to start. My tests with acpidump and changing to the sleep state usually ended with a hard reset of the notebook by myself, as I was not able to bring it back to life.

Help greatly appreciated,
eyebone


----------

